# CPU over temperature error?



## claretducky

Hi guys,
i've had some trouble with my desktop pc this past 3-4 days in particular.
It has been switching off on me for no reason, with no warning.
When I switch it on after it has shut down on me, it stays swiched on but on standby light on the monitor and sometimes switches back off, but sometimes boots up.
When it boots up, it goes onto the information page of what the gfx card, ram etc is (as it did do previously).
However, I noticed at the bottom of it it said "cpu over temperature error".
I felt at the back where the warm air comes out, and it isn't hotter than normally is. I also took the casing off, checked inside, cleaned fans out etc, yet it still does it.

Can someone help out please?


----------



## linderman

boot the computer

enter the bios


look thru all the bios sections until you can find the system temps and system voltages

give those to us


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Check the temperatures in the bios and see what that says and report it back here.

Addendum: Darn, linderman has been practicing his speed typing...he beat me to it! :4-dontkno


----------



## claretducky

hey guys, ive just checked the temperatures.

cpu temp: 96.5 oC - 97.5 oC (got as high as 101.5 oC at one point)
mb temp:41 oC

cpu fan speed: 1824 rpm - 1854 rpm
cpu q-fan control: enabled
cpu fan ratio 30%
cpu target temp: 60 oC
chassis fan speed 2235 rpm


The cpu temp showed the txt in red, and i for one know that temperature is very high and dangerous at the moment, and looks now likely to be the cause behind the shutting down now and again.
Don't think it helps the pc being on 24/7 :grin: :laugh:
I shall be looking at getting a new cpu fan as soon as possible....preferably this next day or two.

am i right that a fan in the computer generally gets 5000 hours life before major deterioration or something?

Thanks guys


----------



## joeten

hi i think your wise to get a new fan also invest in some heatsink paste then renew the paste on the cpu


----------



## claretducky

Funnily enough, I've already had to invest in one fan for this computer before.

Also, I use to have an nvidia geforce 6200 tc graphics card, and it basically fried because it overheated thanks to having no fan as a cooling method on it.
I was smart to invest in an nvidia geforce 8400 gs 512mb graphics card (i worked for pc world at the time, and knew what i was after) :laugh:

Next thing on my agenda to invest in after the fan wil at somepoint down the line be an additional ram upgrade, as i've currently got 1gb ram. May invest and upgrade it to 2gb


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Make sure you have a fan in the back of your computer pulling hot air out of the case. I also would advise you to get a fan in front to pull cool air in to the case.


----------



## claretducky

Tumbleweed... my desktop has a fan on the graphics card, cpu and in the power supply.
it also has a small fan located where the hard drive is, and is ventilated very well with various areas.


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Here is what is the skinny on fans:

Power Supply - Required
CPU - Required
Graphics Card - Required
Back of Case - Fan pulling out hot air - Required
Front of Case - Fan pulling cool air in - Strongly suggested (required IMHO)
Top of Case - Optional, but pulling hot air out of case (heat rises)
Side of Case - Optional, but pullin cool air in the case.


----------



## claretducky

I have fans for the back, sides, power, cpu and graphics cards.
There are vents all over the place too, including the front.


----------



## claretducky

Well i've fitted the new fan.
I installed HMonitor to visually on board keep an eye on the temperature without going into bios, and its showing my cpu around the 50.0 oC to 54.0 oC mark, which to say i'm installing some stuff and have various apps running is not too bad.
It has also gone down to as low as 48 oC now, which is fantastic.
Seems to be a lot lot healthier now 
Touch wood no more problems


----------



## Tumbleweed36

claretducky said:


> Well i've fitted the new fan.
> I installed HMonitor to visually on board keep an eye on the temperature without going into bios, and its showing my cpu around the 50.0 oC to 54.0 oC mark, which to say i'm installing some stuff and have various apps running is not too bad.
> It has also gone down to as low as 48 oC now, which is fantastic.
> Seems to be a lot lot healthier now
> Touch wood no more problems


Which new fan did you fit just out of curiousity?


----------



## claretducky

The new fan i fitted was for the cpu, given it was showing at over 100 oC.
However, its just rebooted on me worringly.
The cpu temp is healthy, and not even going amber or into the red for me.
However, the GPU temperature is in amber, and is causing me concern.
Can you replace graphic card fans? it is an nvidia geforce 8400gs, and is only about 15 months old.


----------



## Tumbleweed36

While you might be able to replace that fan, remember that a GPU gets much hotter than the other part of your rig, so unless it is in burn up territory, I would not replace it. Some times it is better to place a case fan pulling in cool air and blow it in that area if possible.


----------



## claretducky

Tumbleweed, I opened it up this afternoon and managed to clip off the fan where the hard drive is, cleaned that out, as well as cleaned as much as i could in the graphics card fan.
The temps seem to be a lot better for them now.... temp 3 (i think this one is the hd) is down to 61, and the gpu fan is down to 65 oC

Bear in mind thats when i have a game running among many apps.
As for the CPU fan, it WAS in burnup kind of territory....it was in red zone, and as high on many occasions as 102 oC. With the new Cpu fan, it is around the 50 mark, which as you can see is very much so a lot healthier.


----------



## Tumbleweed36

I do hope you cleaned off the old thermal paste and put new on there IF you took the CPU/heatsink apart. Just checking.


----------



## George Safford

Tumbleweed36 said:


> I do hope you cleaned off the old thermal paste and put new on there IF you took the CPU/heatsink apart. Just checking.


I don't think he replaced the CPU heatsink just the fan. I don't consider 50 degrees C a healthy temp at all. I think he needs to remove his heat sink off his CPU clean it up and apply some AS 5. I have a Quad and it Idles at 35C and I have not seen it go above 41C. Of course if he is running and older processor this mite be the norm. Sounds hot to me. :4-dontkno

Also If you download one of the Nvidia graphics card control panels you can set the fan manually to 100% which will help lower your card temp. 

I am running the attached heat sink with 120mm fan too.


----------



## dai

check you have applied the paste correctly

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------

